# Videos of Spanish and Portuguese Aires on YouTube



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

ive started to post a few videos of spanish and portuguese aires on youtube ( search for ALLTHEAIRESTV in the youtube search engine ) ill be doing more as ive time. weve no commercial connection to Mel and Chris at the company who prints guides but they suppy vids to us and we pop them on the site in our spare time. If YOU HAVE ANY SHORT ( LESS THAN 10MB) vids of aires pls send em to us and we will post em online.u can include your unit, kids husbands whatever if u like . send em as an attachment to [email protected] along with details of where they are. to keep em under 10Mb its best to take a few 10 sec vids and ill stich em together when i get em ....cheers Sue and Andrew


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

They seem to be filmed in a bit of a rush, and spoilt by the credits over the top.

Dennis


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*some help*

hiya . some credits can be removed by using the (remove annotations button at the bottom of the youtube window) also see faq on youtube for those not too ok with computers.

some are permanent( sorry it was b4r i got better at it)

these vids have all come from motorhomers so if they are a bit shaky or not "hi def" sorry again but they are only a visual help after you have read about an aire and might need reasuring that its ok

and once again pls send some more and ill get em up and running in a few days

im also slowly uploading others from spain and portugal in the next few weeks when weve time cheers Sue and Andrew


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*More Vids Online*

posted a few more vids of Spanish and Portuguese aires on youtube. pls search for our channel at ALLTHEAIRESTV on you u tube, thanxs to all who have submitted vids cheers sue and andrew


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Updated List Of Videos Of Aires In Spain And Portugal*

as of today ive received and posted aires of tortosa,don benito, caceres, albrantes, olmedo,estoi lisbon vinhais vermoil and at this mo im doing IBI. IF YOU ARE SENDING VIDS PLS KEEP EM SHORT( UNDER 25 MB) several short clips are best as i can stitch em together at this end cheers sue and andrew view vids at ALLTHEAIRESTV on you tube and of course keep this MHF updated as well


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Caceres Aire,great Stop On The Run South*

just figured how to put a link on here to take you to video direct on youtube .hope it works sue and andrew


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*More New Videos Of Spanish And Portugues Aire Now Uploaded*

just finished uploading the following videos to utube pls click on link in previous msg to go directly to youtune channel vids are , alto campo, Castro mIram,Serta,Albrantes,,Carcaixent, El Bosque, IBI, Palzuelos de Erase, Vento de Dolar

hope they are of some use to someone cheers Sue and Andrew


----------

